
Engineering Scalable, Isolated Mobile Features with Plugins at Uber - benpious
http://eng.uber.com/plugins/
======
battwell
I wrote this post.

What is most interesting to me: we prioritized mobile app architecture and saw
big wins as a result. Usually its hard to commit time upfront to app
architecture. We've made that the norm (ex, 80% of our app code lives inside
plugins). And we've seen eng productivity measurably increase over the last
year because of these investments. In many cases doubled.

